
Show HN: GitHub contribution shown right - natsu90
http://gh-activity.com
======
Diti
The UI is misleading. By seeing the GitHub-like design, I thought I was on
GitHub and was surprised not to see any content. Took me a while to understand
that I had to input my username as I wasn't on GitHub.

Besides that, I like this tool. I was also surprised to see that a file I had
uploaded in a GitHub comment, then edited/removed, was still available; your
website gives me access to this upload of mine.

------
ganashaw
Whenever you enter the username of a user with a website, the website link
links to namial.us instead of the user's actual website.

~~~
natsu90
Spot on, thanks.

------
romanovcode
Doesn't show any activity for whatever users I try it on.

~~~
natsu90
What the username you tried? Do you change the activity period to other than
'24 hours'?

